# The Next Generation Group Builds Listing



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright fellas, heres the final tallies for our 8 Future Group Builds.....

Heres a listing of the Builds left from our last "cycle", as well as the Poll Results....

*Remaining Builds:*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *D Day/Invasion Stripes*
May 1st-Aug 30th - *Cold War/Armor at Kursk Split Build*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Battle of Britian*
Nov 1st, 2010-Feb 28th, 2011 - *Commonwealth / Night Fighters Split Build*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45 Split Build*
May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - *Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aces Aircraft of WW2*
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - *Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time*
May 1st-Aug 30th - *Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aircraft Carrier Planes*
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - *From WW1 to WW2 1914-39*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD *

*Most Recent Poll Results:*
13 Focke Wulfs
13 Aces Aircraft
12 Messerschitts
11 Aircraft in Foreign Service
11 Your Favortie Aircraft
9 Home Country Modern Aircraft
9 Captured Aircraft
9 Aircraft Carrier Planes

8 Prequel to War 1931-39
7 Golden Years 1918-39
7 World War I Aircraft 1914-18
7 Wildcats Around The Globe
7 Jet Age 1944-45
7 Recon/Transport/Observer Aircraft
7 Spitfire Marks
7 American Muscle

So, with that in hand:


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2010)

This is how it looks straight out of the box:

May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - *Focke Wulfs*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aces Aircraft*
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - *Messerschmitts*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *Aircraft in Foreign Service*
May 1st-Aug 30th - *Your Favorite Aircraft*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th -* Home Country Modern Aircraft*
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - *Captured Aircraft*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *Aircraft Carrier Planes*


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2010)

My idea of the Future Listing, comments encouraged....

May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - *Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aces Aircraft of WW2*
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - *Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time*
May 1st-Aug 30th - *Home Country Modern Aircraft / Captured Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Nov 1st, 2012-*Aircraft Carrier Planes*
Feb 28th, 2013 - *From WW1 to WW2 1914-39*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *Wildcats Across The Globe*


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet but eh....about the Messerschmitts or aircraft in foreign service. .... that build with cross through December of 2012 and um that's when the world is gonna end....  

Sounds awesome!! Terry will love the wildcats. hehe 

Can't wait for these, all sound interesting and maybe in one of the GB's farther down the road, I can enter category #2


----------



## kgambit (Jan 28, 2010)

Dan, my two cents:

1) I would have merged the Captured Aircraft / Aircraft in Foreign service builds or made them a split build. They seem closely enough related.

2) Is that Wildcat GB a joke and you're just trying to give Terry a rise?  A group build with only a single plane (Wildcats) seems terribly limiting and quite frankly dull. If it stands, I'll pass on that one for sure. Since there were multiple options with 7 votes - why not cut the group build schedule off for everything after the Golden Years GB? Then we can vote again later.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2010)

A Group Build for the Wil....that thing, doesn't bother me at all. By the time it comes around, I'll probably be pushing up daisies !!


----------



## imalko (Jan 29, 2010)

Not bad results as most of my favorites got enough votes... I agree with the idea that Aircraft in foreign service and captured aircraft should be merged or made a split build as it's closely related topics. Also it's quite appropriate to merge Focke Wulfs and Messerschmitts. So my list would look like this:

Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts
Aces Aircraft of WW2
Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft of WW2
Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time
Home Country Modern Aircraft 
Aircraft Carrier Planes

I feel there's no need to go further then these six future Group Builds as they alone will cover almost two year period and counting the current listing of Group Builds we are covered for the next three years(!).


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 29, 2010)

imalko said:


> Not bad results as most of my favorites got enough votes... I agree with the idea that Aircraft in foreign service and captured aircraft should be merged or made a split build as it's closely related topics. Also it's quite appropriate to merge Focke Wulfs and Messerschmitts. So my list would look like this:
> 
> Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts
> Aces Aircraft of WW2
> ...



Tend to agree


----------



## A4K (Jan 29, 2010)

Agree with the guys...

Good idea combining the Fw and Me builds too, Dan. Will provide more variety.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2010)

OK, I hear u guys so heres how it could look if we all agree... And yes, the Wildcat was thrown in there for Terry's benefit, it wont be below lol...

May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - *Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aces Aircraft of WW2*
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - *Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time*
May 1st-Aug 30th - *Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD*
Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aircraft Carrier Planes*
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - *From WW1 to WW2 1914-39*
Feb 1st-May 31st - *The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD *

Hows everyone feel about this set up??


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting thoughts...will think about it some more.....


----------



## A4K (Jan 29, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> OK, I hear u guys so heres how it could look if we all agree... And yes, the Wildcat was thrown in there for Terry's benefit, it wont be below lol...
> 
> May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - *Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts*
> Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aces Aircraft of WW2*
> ...



Sounds good to me Dan...


----------



## DBII (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great. If we can make it through 2012, we can build the Wildcats for the *Aircraft Carrier Planes* build.

DBII


----------



## imalko (Jan 29, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> OK, I hear u guys so heres how it could look if we all agree... And yes, the Wildcat was thrown in there for Terry's benefit, it wont be below lol...
> 
> May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - *Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts*
> Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aces Aircraft of WW2*
> ...



Personally I would drop the last two because I think there's no need to plan that far ahead (three years!). There will be plenty of time to make another pool when we get to that point. Otherwise the list is okay by me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2010)

Well u see, its actually quite a bit of work on my end to get this all done up and correct and pretty.... It sucks valuable time out of my life, so Id rather do it just once and then not have to fu*k with it again for 3 years....


----------



## DBII (Jan 29, 2010)

This is a good mix. 

DBII


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 29, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> OK, I hear u guys so heres how it could look if we all agree... And yes, the Wildcat was thrown in there for Terry's benefit, it wont be below lol...
> 
> May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - *Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts*
> Aug 1st-Nov 30th - *Aces Aircraft of WW2*
> ...



I'm happy with this schedule Dan. I'll tuck the Wildcat back in the cupboard for the Aircraft Carrier Plane GB 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2010)

So lets make the Carrier Planes a Split with Wildcat Bonanza....


----------



## kgambit (Jan 29, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> So lets make the Carrier Planes a Split with Wildcat Bonanza....



Works for me.

Is the Carrier planes GB just restricted to WW2 planes or is it totally open to modern era as well?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds great to me, thanks for putting this together Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2010)

> Is the Carrier planes GB just restricted to WW2 planes or is it totally open to modern era as well?


Good question.... Whose idea was it anyways??? I personally think it should be just WW2...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Good question.... Whose idea was it anyways??? I personally think it should be just WW2...



I had the same question with my 1:32 F-14 Tomcat in mind………………Oh well I'll just have to go buy another kit.


----------



## imalko (Jan 30, 2010)

> Is the Carrier planes GB just restricted to WW2 planes or is it totally open to modern era as well?





lesofprimus said:


> Good question.... Whose idea was it anyways??? I personally think it should be just WW2...



I believe it was my idea. I had all carrier planes in mind - from early biplanes to the modern era. Think that would be cool and bring great variety of subjects. However, I'm ready to agree with general consensus regarding this matter.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 30, 2010)

imalko said:


> I believe it was my idea. I had all carrier planes in mind - from early biplanes to the modern era. Think that would be cool and bring great variety of subjects. However, I'm ready to agree with general consensus regarding this matter.



I'd suggest all era's too. It's a ww2 forum, but being able to choose a RAN Sea Fury or Marine Harrier would be cool. Might also open the door to more than a few egg beaters too, or some "Bridges of Toko-Ri" Panthers. Hmmm. possibilities.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

All eras sounds good to me....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

don't have aproblem with the all eras scenario...and the list looks good too...!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2010)

Whats Mickey Rooney doing on this site?

I think it should be just WWII but majority rules.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I think it should be just WWII but majority rules.



True, but stepping outside the WWII theme may encourage some additional participants...


----------



## kgambit (Jan 30, 2010)

imalko said:


> I believe it was my idea. I had all carrier planes in mind - from early biplanes to the modern era. Think that would be cool and bring great variety of subjects. However, I'm ready to agree with general consensus regarding this matter.



I like the idea of opening it up a bit to include planes that pre and post date ww2.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 30, 2010)

agreed Dwight. Wouldn't mind doing an F-4 or something modern. 

For the home aircraft it'd probably be an F-14D I have in the stash.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

F-4 or F-8 or Skyraider or.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2010)

Good list Dan, thanks mate.
I think the Carrier GB should be all eras - as previously mentioned, it opens it up to great variety, and coukld encourage further entries. Also means I can at last do my Sea Fury in a truly relevant GB, as well as a ..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2010)

And so shall it be then..... 

If everyone likes the list as I worked it down, then Ill copy and paste it up top....

Im excited about our Build listing guys, lots of great possibilities...


----------



## jamierd (Feb 21, 2010)

4 of 8 builds i can do BF110s unless somebody knows of a carrier based 110 so i am happy


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 21, 2010)

jamierd said:


> 4 of 8 builds i can do BF110s unless somebody knows of a carrier based 110 so i am happy



ROFLMAO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

jamierd said:


> 4 of 8 builds i can do BF110s unless somebody knows of a carrier based 110 so i am happy



What you need is a 'what if' group build....


----------



## Pong (Feb 26, 2010)

Crap, the Messerschmitts and Favorite Aircraft is not until 2012. 

Though the list sounds good to me, just can't wait.


----------



## gijive (Mar 2, 2010)

So what's the first build for 2010? Sorry being a bit thick?


----------



## DBII (Mar 2, 2010)

Invasion Stripes

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2010)

The current build (first complete build for 2010) is the D-Day/Invasion Stripes build, running from Feb 1st to May 31st.
Details of this, along with the rules and final photo requirements, can be found elsewhere in this section of modelling.
A list of the upcoming Group Builds can be found on Page 1 of this thread.


----------



## DBII (May 11, 2010)

Is anyone else working on the Battle of Kursk GB? 

DBII


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2010)

Cripes ahmighty, I wonder if I'm gonna be around for the carrier planes, that's 2012!


----------



## T Bolt (May 11, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Cripes ahmighty, I wonder if I'm gonna be around for the carrier planes, that's 2012!



Don't worry! The Mayan calender doesn't have the world coming to an end until Dec 21, 2012 so there's still time to finish that last Group Build!!


----------



## A4K (May 13, 2010)

DB, have a 1:76 SdKfz 124 Wespe planned, time allowing...


----------



## DBII (May 17, 2010)

The Cold War is covered. I want to pick up an SD.kFZ .251/7. The Engr units took a beating, the mines were everywhere.

Sd.Kfz.251/7


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2010)

Very nice...always loved the SdKfz 250/251 series... 

(Btw, you possibly already know this, but SdKfz is the abbreviation for Sonder Kraftfahrzeug - Specialised Motortransport)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Pheeeew! I just noticed that I'm covered for the next three Group Builds! Was breaking sweat there for a short while


----------



## jamierd (Aug 23, 2010)

i just got to order 5 bf110s and i am sorted


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, I need to get the D and G-4 from Eduard, should keep me covered for '110 for a wee bit!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2010)

I just had an idea while eating a strawberry iced poptart...

How about a GB that focus' on unusual camos - like tug planes, Master of Ceremonies, test camo planes? I just posted a thread about a guy in the Navy that came up with some great, wild schemes. Might be something different.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

My little brother stole my last poptart....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, I read on FB. I'll be sending him a chocolate fudge one with mold for xmas.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

It was an oreo one too......... 

I heard the crinkle and said "Reed did you eat a poptart" 

"....yes."


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry to dig this up again, but I was looking at the listing, and it has the Eastern Front build right now, which is fine, but the next one is Focke-Wulfs/Messerschmitts. I'm just thinking there will already possibly be a large number of Focke-Wulfs and Messerschmitts in the current GB?


----------



## imalko (Feb 8, 2011)

Not necessarily. Though it is a possibility I think that majority of entries will be Soviet aircraft. I don't see a problem with GB listing and timetable.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2011)

imalko said:


> Not necessarily. Though it is a possibility I think that majority of entries will be Soviet aircraft. I don't see a problem with GB listing and timetable.



And that may be the case Igor, just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## imalko (Feb 8, 2011)

Besides, as I see it Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts Group Build also includes: Bf 110, Me 210/410, Me 163, Me 262, Fw 200, Fw 44, and so on and so forth. Large number of possible entries apart from Bf 109 and Fw 190 wouldn't you agree.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2011)

Two suggestions 
1)Training aircraft
2)or aircraft or squadrons with a hometown or regional aspect either been built or crewed by or even a squadron with ties to your area


----------



## imalko (Feb 8, 2011)

Group Build listing is concluded for the time being... But, training aircraft can be squeezed into some Group Builds already on the list, even in Focke Wulfs Messerschmittts GB (Fw 44 for example). It all depends on preferences and imagination of the participants. As for second suggestion we already have something similar scheduled for mid next year - Home Country Modern Aircraft GB.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2011)

I suggested trainers when the current list was voted on and set. Didn't make the list.


----------



## tonyb (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll be up for another group build,I only have the 1 to my name so far.....
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 9, 2011)

You got me entering again!! ALL the next GB's have interesting possibilities. The VVS GB looks enticing, got to do the famous 27 La-7 in white. And a surprise Lend Lease plane with a very crazy camo job. Got one planned for the Captured GB as well. I'm never gonna finish my Mk.22 Spit, or Marlin's Magic. I'll have to keep the next GB's simple! No moving control surfaces or detail cockpits!!


----------



## imalko (Feb 9, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> I suggested trainers when the current list was voted on and set. Didn't make the list.



Gotta be imaginative with your entries and you'll find a way to build almost anything. For Home Country Modern Aircraft GB in plan to build G-4 Super Galeb... and it's a trainer.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmmm, just checked the list again, I usually screw something up and have to check three, four times till I am totally confused. 

What does "Home country MODERN aircraft" mean????? Does a B-24 qualify, USAAF in Aussie service?????

Then I did misread Feb 1st-May 31st - The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD. 
I thought I was gonna have a chance to build a P5-M. Damn, see I do have to check three, four times!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd guess modern would mean post WW2, probably from the 1980s to present, if still in service ?


----------



## Nxthanos (Aug 3, 2011)

When does the aces build start?

I ready to go!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2011)

As per the dates shown in the most recent listings - it started on August 1st.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay, I need clarification on these two builds. I want to plan, and not get caught trying to find stuff in a lurch like I have been.

_May 1st-Aug 30th - Home Country *Modern* Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD_
What year start and finish? If after 1980, can I build a carrier based helicopter SH-60 Sea Hawk from HS-4?

_Aug 1st-Nov 30th - Aircraft Carrier Planes_
Is this WWII aircraft, or what are? Or can I build another 60's carrier based helicopter? SH-34 or SH-3 from HS-4?
I happened to aircrew both of these in the 60's with HS-4.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2011)

The 'Modern' is open to interpretation, as it is based in suggestions by members. But I'd guess that from 1980 onwards would be a good start point, and in my view, any military aircraft would be eligible, fixed or rotary wing. What do others think?
As for the 'Carrier' GB, I think it would be good to have this from any era, since carriers first evolved, and again, fixed or rotary wing would provide a wide spectrum of subjects.


----------



## imalko (Aug 5, 2011)

"Home Country Modern Aircraft GB" means any aircraft *currently* in service with your country Air Force - jets, transports, trainers, helicopters... That's what I had in mind when I suggested this GB anyway.

For "Carrier" GB, it's just as Terry said.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2011)

Cool.
Sometimes ya just gotta ask. Thanks for the help.

Clear now..... I get to do old school HS-4, and the new bunch. Now I just gotta decide on an SH-34 or an SH-3 for the old school.

Still no catagory for my P5-M, bugger.


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2011)

Cheers for the modern a/c definition Igor!

I won't be entering the aces build as still got the Me/Fw builds to do, but in on the next hopefully (A/C in foreign service/ Captured aircraft).


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2011)

So then I did my old man dementia thing on the title of my Aces GB, by forgetting to put "Aces GB" in the title and I [email protected]@dy well misspelled her name, *it's Litv"Y"ak........... Will it never stop?


----------



## Nxthanos (Aug 13, 2011)

Always looking forward to group builds.

Love to have an eigth airforce build!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2011)

That was one which was mooted, but 'sort of' happened via the Heavy Hitters and D-Day GBs.


----------



## Nxthanos (Aug 14, 2011)

I missed it either way, but have plenty of aircraft for it!


----------



## DBII (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like my last day at work will be 10/31/11. I will have lots of time to do group builds again. I will visit ye ol'd model shop at 5:00, it just happens to be next to a tavern. 

DBII


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect evening.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep - three pints of plastic please, and a tube of beer. Er... three sheets of beer and a pint of Hasegawa please. Er...um... sheet three of beerkits and a sprue load of Vodka. Er.... b*ll*cks, forget it !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank God that I don't have that.........problem! Pub and shop far, faaaar apart!


----------



## DBII (Oct 4, 2011)

Ye old model shop has greatly reduced stock on hand. They are carrying 1/2 of what they did last year. The remote control cars are taking over the store. I could not find anything I wanted to build for the current group build. Maybe the Wildcat but I heard they are cursed. I did find a 1/72 B24 on clearance at another store. No way to get it into a group build. And now the tavern is up for sell. 

DBII


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2011)

That sucks on both counts. I've got a hundred bucks to chip into part ownership of the pub if you're game.

Wildcats are only cursed by one individual around here. The rest of us have absolutley NO PROBLEM with it and would ENCOURAGE you to enter one in the group build.


----------



## woljags (Oct 4, 2011)

the GB for the interwar aircraft interests me,i must have over 30 kits of that period tucked away including many vac forms,its a pity its so far away


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2011)

So just put one in the Start to Finish section.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2011)

Methinks someone is having a dig at me about a certain rotund, golf trolley with wings, Hippocroccofrog of the air .........


----------



## woljags (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry Terry you have lost me,


----------



## imalko (Oct 5, 2011)

woljags said:


> sorry Terry you have lost me,



 He's talking about certain Grumman design which he doesn't fancy all that much... (Check Andy's post #82 above to find out which one.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2011)

Terry really is a secret admirer of that er thingy.....but he doesn't want anyone to know, so keep it under your hat....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2011)

We DO have photographic evidence though.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2011)

And you can keep _that_ under a very big hat!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## DBII (Oct 5, 2011)

My first one was a wildcat also...

DBII


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 5, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> We DO have photographic evidence though.....


I do seem to remember seeing that around here somewhere but I can't remember where........


----------



## brucejscott (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought I felt my favorite plane being mentioned. Terry must have been having secret fantasies about flying one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2011)

brucejscott said:


> I thought I felt my favorite plane being mentioned. Terry must have been having secret fantasies about flying one.



Oh, he have had secret fantasies about one or them alright....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2011)

B*gg*er off !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2011)

Terry and Wildcat is sitting in a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g, first comes.....


----------



## DBII (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't go eyeballing that Wildcat, boy. 

DBII


----------



## DBII (Oct 12, 2011)

The office closes on 10/31/11 and the group build starts on 11/01/11. It must be a sign. I have to choose between a 1/72 B24 and a Russian 1/48 B-25J. Guess what I am doing with the last pay check?

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd like to see that Russian B-25 surface in the next GB!


----------



## DBII (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been wanting to do a Russian B-25 for years. I have had two false starts. The box is sitting on the table waiting for 11/1/11. Maybe this time, #$  I found a voice message on the cell phone about a job interveiw. Build a plan or start work next month, I will have to think about this at the pub Friday night.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2011)

Love to see the B25 - got one waiting to be done as a RAF bird.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2011)

A 1/48 Russian P-39 or A-20G for me I think....too short time maybe for this currant GB......


----------



## DBII (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like an A20 also

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2011)

The A-20 would be cool. I never really had any idea as many were used until I read the book Aegian Pirates and Soviet Airpower in WW2. The Soviets can put torpedos and turrets on anything!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2011)

See if I can find these.....


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 19, 2011)

I have at least two I’m thinking about doing for the Foreign Service GB. 
First is a later version of the P-51 I’m building right now, but later in it’s life when it was flying with the Dominican Republic Air Force in the mid and late 1950s.
The second is a Curtiss Hawk 75M with the Thai Air Force in 1941. The 75N was an export version of the P-36 with fixed, spatted landing gear. I had been looking for this Hobbycraft model for several years and found it recently on eBay for next to nothing.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure yet, but I might take part in this GB, with a 1/48th scale B25J, as a Mitchell III in RAF service.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2011)

Another big project Terry. I'm looking forward to that. I may skip this GB and concentrate on finishing my 410.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2011)

Might build the Fiat CR.42 I have into a Swedish J-11......bummer, forgot about that one!


----------



## Nxthanos (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a few items for the next build, it gives me an excuse to make a finnish mohawk.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2011)

Still not sure Andy, as I need to get back to the 1/32nd Mosquito.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2011)

Come to think of it, this will be open to any aircraft flying under different colours, aye......and not just WW II?


----------



## imalko (Oct 20, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Come to think of it, this will be open to any aircraft flying under different colours, aye......and not just WW II?


 
Well, the title of this Group build is "Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD", so...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2011)

The title of the next GB is *Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD *so that would seem to eliminate non WWII aircraft from the foreign service half of the build, but a captured bird from another era could be done I suppose.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cheers lads, didn't think to go back to check.....!  I'll see myself out!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I'm still gonna be on 109's as I NEED an excuse to get a couple done I have wanted to do for some time...Italian G-14 of Mario Bellagambi or Carlo Miani and a Rumanian G-2a of Constantin Cantacuzino......and if time permits maybe a Finnish Hawker Hurricane!


----------



## imalko (Oct 21, 2011)

I was also planning to stick to the WW2 birds for both foreign captured themes...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2011)

Those 1/48 Aunthentic Decals for Russian P-39's are a sore pain in the neck, trying to find!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2011)

This is poking me, to get my attention.......again!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

Now that would be cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting Jan!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I have at least two I’m thinking about doing for the Foreign Service GB.



What Foreign Services GB???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2011)

What's the Smer 1/48 Reggiane Re 2000 Falco like, would be cool to try and build into a Swedish J20.....


----------



## imalko (Oct 22, 2011)

N4521U said:


> What Foreign Services GB???????????????????????????????????



Well... the subject of next GB (starting on 1st November) are WW2 aircraft in foreign service captured aircraft.


----------



## A4K (Oct 22, 2011)

*Considering* entering this, but should really finish others first (ahem...)

Under consideration - Luftwaffe Zlin XII and Z-212, or Lufwaffe Fiat CR42. Maybe an abandoned/captured Me 262 I have a photo of, to get me back into those projects.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Same seat here, looking to find inspiration to finish other projects, with the help of this one....
Still try to find the Authentic Decals P-39 set, to do a Russian P-39, other considerations are a Swedish Fiat CR.42, a Swedish volunteer Gladiator from the Finnish Winter War and possibly a Swedish Reggiane Re 2000, built as our J20....


----------



## A4K (Oct 22, 2011)

I know you're a 1/48 man Jan, but I've got spare markings for a Swedish CR 42 in 1:72 if you want them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2011)

You never know mate! 
Been looking up the Airfix 1/72 Lancaster, Stirling and Matchbox Halifax for sentimental reasons....


----------



## Nxthanos (Oct 22, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> What's the Smer 1/48 Reggiane Re 2000 Falco like, would be cool to try and build into a Swedish J20.....


Looks like this:







Smer RE 2000 pictures by nxthanos - Photobucket

My account has the entire build sequence in it, the web site i did it for banned me so i can't link it.

Its an old artplast kit for the 1960s reissued, with work it can be turned into something decent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheers mate, appreciated!
Wonder if it would be an idea, to try to find Classic Airframes Re.2000?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2011)

imalko said:


> Well... the subject of next GB (starting on 1st November) are WW2 aircraft in foreign service captured aircraft.



I have said before, I gotta start reading the Whole thing!!!!!! Scared the [email protected] outta myself.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2011)

C'mon Bill, lify your game man....


----------



## DBII (Oct 26, 2011)

The next GB starts Tuseday. I will be making either a Fiesler Storch captured by the British 
(1/72) or a Russian B25J (1/48). 

DBII


----------



## A4K (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2011)

Bring it on!!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> C'mon Bill, lify your game man....



Now your sounding like my boss.........
I'm 68, it's too bloody late for that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Now your sounding like my boss.........
> I'm 68, it's too bloody late for that!



Sorry.....I respectfully cut you plenty of slack then....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2011)

Too bl**dy old!? 68!?
You're just out the bl**dy diaper stage and been potty trained, get a grip man!


----------



## DBII (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone have photo of a Fiesler Storch captured by the British? I have one photo of the right side. It was repainted with RAF camo and no Sqdn markings? The photo was taken in England and it was not painted in the field. I read the allies captured about 50. 

Fieseler Storch in British colours

Photo 0045

Fieseler Fi 156 C-3/Trop Storch (Stork)


----------



## A4K (Oct 28, 2011)

Think I've got a pic or two filed away in my folders, get back to you on that.


----------



## DBII (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, I am looking forward to doing another group build. 

DBII


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2011)

I should have a pic of the one used by a senior RAF officer, with his initials as code letters. Can't remember his name at the moment, but I'll dig it out and post it. Might have some other pics too somewhere.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2011)

A few minutes on Google:


----------



## A4K (Oct 29, 2011)

All I've got here are these -2 RAF birds, 2 USAAF. Have seen other pics somewhere around though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

invasion striped one looks good to me!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2011)

Found it. It's the one used by AVM Harry Broadhurst, shown in one of Wojtek's pics. This is the page from '2nd Tactical Air Force', Shores/ Williams.
Still looking for others.


----------



## A4K (Oct 29, 2011)

While searching for decals, found a photo of a model Storch in overall PRU Blue (with PRU roundels). Looks interesting!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 30, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Too bl**dy old!? 68!?
> You're just out the bl**dy diaper stage and been potty trained, get a grip man!



Yeah, and I've been in and out of the diapers again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Still looking for the 1/48 Aunthentic Decals set for the P-39..... But have found an interesting P-39 from the Nortern Fleet and a Hurricane....

Would someone please explain this with Northern Fleet, size, bases etc...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2011)

Found this!

Early Cobra's in Soviet Aviation
The P-40 in Soviet Aviation
The B-25 Mitchell in the USSR


----------



## DBII (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the photos. The stripes always look good. I have the photo on #146 w/o sqdn marking and may end up making it since I will not have to worry about buying decals. On the other hand, the US bird marked as 6 * 3/4 may be better. 

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe a Russian P-39 and Hurricane will get me back on track! I hope anyway......


----------



## A4K (Oct 31, 2011)

Like the sound of the Russian Hurricane Jan...

My considerations are now the Luftwaffe Zlin Z-XII and Z-212, and one of the 3 A6M3 Zeros surrendered to the RNZAF... question is do I have the time???


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Me think that I'll do one of them with tailart.... 8) 
Now, if I could only find those for the P-39, from the same company.....


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn they look good Jan..you MUST do one of those with the tail art!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2011)

Totally!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2011)

Excellent Jan, didn't realise that hurricane sheet was available in 1/48 want to do White 80 of Vasiliy Adonkin, so will need to get that sheet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Same here, still want that P-39 one as well, as it has a '13' on it!


----------



## DBII (Nov 3, 2011)

I started work for the Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD. Where do I post the photos?

DBII


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 3, 2011)

Start a thread right under 'Group Builds' with the proper title and format (you can look at any GB thread to see what's needed) and it will be moved by a Mod when the Foreign Service GB area when it's created.


----------



## DBII (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks. I went to two model shops and no one has the RLM 02 grey green. Any suggestions?

DBII


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 3, 2011)

Buy online, its usually the only way to quickly find what you want.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2011)

Or mix from dark green and grey, for example Humbrol 30 Dark Green and Humbrol 27 Sea Grey, roughly 50/50.


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 4, 2011)

When will there be a forum for the next build?

I just bought decals for a 1/48 Gloster gladiator for that build!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2011)

It's started, with posts in the general section of the GBs. Soon as Wojtek or another mod can find the time, the actual GB entries will be moved to the relevant place.


----------



## A4K (Nov 9, 2011)

Got a question guys: What are the limlits of the Foreign service GB? Ie, must it be 1939-45, or enough for a WW II aircraft in post war service?
Considering a kiwi P-51D-25-NT. We received them in 1945 to replace the F4U-1s, but as hostilities ceased before they could be utilised, they were moth-balled. 6 years later the TAF was formed, and they were pulled from storage, serving from 1951 to 1954/5.
Another option is an RNZAF Mozzie FB.VI in postwar scheme. Atleast some of these were ex 487 (NZ) sqn machines.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 9, 2011)

If I have time I was going to enter a Mustang used by the Dominican AF in the late 1950s so I didn't assume and date restrictions.


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 9, 2011)

How about teh spanish civil war, would planes from that count?


----------



## imalko (Nov 10, 2011)

Again I have to return to the official title of this group build - *"Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2"*, so there's the answer to that question.


----------



## A4K (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah, thanks Igor! Seems I didn't read the whole title...(Doh!)


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 11, 2011)

I guess I'll have to put that P-51 on hold also


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm still working on my Ki 61, plus i have an MS 406 i want to do next, but I will be in on the foreign service build.

I have several planes for it in fact.


----------



## DBII (Jan 10, 2012)

How about a second chance GB? Build anything from an earlier GB that you did not submit an entry? 

DBII


----------



## imalko (Jan 10, 2012)

I suggested the same in another thread. Think it's a good idea. It could be done either as unofficial Group Build, or could be made official after our current GB listing is completed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd love that. I missed MTO, PTO and Reich Defenders and would be keen to throw a hunk of styrene into any one of those.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've also missed a couple that I regret, either because I didn't finish or because of the weather. Would like to do a Typhoon or Tempest.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jan 11, 2012)

I missed a bunch because I wasn't on he site yet.

Lately I haven't been able to muster the juice to build anything.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sure we could arrange for something to Re-run in a "Second chance" Group Build in the future....seems we have enough interest!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2012)

What's it gonna take?


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I'm sure we could arrange for something to Re-run in a "Second chance" Group Build in the future....seems we have enough interest!



I like the concept "Group Builds - Redux" There is one GB I would like to repeat, redoing the same aircraft even, because I've since discovered some new info, there's a couple of GB's I would have liked to enter but didn't get the time to do. Should be fun GB with lots of scope for entries.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd love to have been in them all.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 13, 2012)

I wanted to suggest a "battle of the atlantic" GB, so that we could build some of the ships as well as the aircraft.......but I see i might be waiting a while for that.

Which raises the point, do we get a say on subject material, and if so, how do i go about that?


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2012)

Answers: Yep, and as you just did!


----------



## woljags (Mar 15, 2012)

may i suggest a seaplane,fleet air arm or coastal command GB or trainers G.B as something different


----------



## parsifal (Mar 15, 2012)

That would be nice as well....as a FAA could we do ships? I have an itch i cannot scratch guys


----------



## woljags (Mar 15, 2012)

i know its a bit late for your build Micheal but i took a few pics of the sea fury at yeovilton for you,i will pop them on the thread i've started on the visit shortly


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2012)

On the other hand, for those who can't wait, I don't any reasons why we can't have some un-offical GB's.
Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if one of those popped up for the E/E Lightning, just to mention one... 8)


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2012)

Any chance to do a GB based on planes in the movies? I'm thinking like....

"The Flight of the Phoenix"
"The Aviator"
The Ju 52 from "Where Eagles Dare"
"Murphy's War"
"The Thing - 1951"
etc

I even have a thread for inspiration....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/movie-plane-quiz-10763.html

I have a Duck that is just waiting to be built with a Peter O'Toole figure!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Now that would be a good one! 
I still have to build a Spitfire 'Markhadie' from the BoB movie, to accompany the Buchon.
There could be some good ones, and some strangely marked and painted ones, from some movies, and loads to choose from.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 23, 2012)

The The Flight of the Phoenix bird would be cool. I did that kind of conversion a couple of times when I was a kid, first with a busted up P-61 and then with a P-38. I think I still have the P-38 up in the attic. The price of the Italeri C-119 kit is pretty high to buy just to cut it up though. I was looking at them recently on eBay and the're up over $40. It should be a C-82 anyway.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Could do it before it crashed ......


----------



## parsifal (Apr 24, 2012)

fiction planes like that would be harder for us newbies.....but Im thinking X-wing from star wars or similar


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have an old Star Trek Enterprise, would that count?


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2012)

Good idea Chris! The flying wing from 'Raiders of the lost ark' would be cool...


----------



## parsifal (Apr 24, 2012)

what about realistic hypotheticals....for example a Sea Harrier for the RAN in 1982. We had them on order, but cancelled the deal in 1983 when the hawke Labor govt came to power. With the change of Govt, the HMS Invincible deal was cancelled and with it the purchase of the Harriers. I would love to do a hypothetical colour scheme for an Aussie harrier...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2012)

And the F-111 in RAF service. We were supposed to get them after the murder of the TSR2.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2012)

Kinda like Clave's thread of What Ifs.......


----------



## parsifal (Apr 25, 2012)

I wonder if Clave would do sketches of any of these hypotheticals? It would then give the judges something to measure the build from from the point of view of accuracy at least.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Could squeeze in a Swedish TSR-2, as we had shown an interest in them, splinter camo, of course!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought it was about time we all put our heads together and sorted out what would be good subjects for the Next Generation GBs. I've looked through the comments from when Terry started the ball rolling some time back and have also gathered comments from the other judges.

In the main we want to keep the core building subjects within the WWII theme but in order to provide some distraction and stimulate interest, other periods of aviation history are also listed as possible construction themes.

Some of you suggested we might have GBs for the building of ship, boats, space ships, armament etc. Well this was considered but it was felt that this is stepping to far outside the core WWII aircraft GB theme. However folks, should you wish to build and display models other than aircraft, please feel free to do so as you can still post your skills on the other modeling threads such as "Start to Finish Builds" or "Your Completed Kits", both of which are well frequented and supported within this forum.

A couple of other points that have been considered are the use of "Split Builds" and the need to try and give as wide a scope as possible in building model aircraft. We also recently extended the end of GB 13 to finish on the first Sunday following the end of the finishing month. It has been suggested and in general agreed that this should now be the normal process at the end of each GB with the exception that should the GB final month finish on a Sunday, that would then be the cut off day.

So having said all that, I have taken most of the suggestions added some of my own and come up with a rather large list of possible subject with just a small explanation of MY thoughts on that subject.

Please folks, have a look at what is here and let me know your thoughts, suggestions or preferences.

*Spanish Civil War July 1936-April 1939*. Gives good scope for a variety of aircraft involved in the war. 

*Battle of the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis.* Opens the door for carrier as well as Coastal Command aircraft either in search and rescue, ship launched, coastal or convoy defence and float planes.

*Korean War Jun 1950-Jul 1953.* A chance to bring in aircraft from both sides of the conflict, including carrier and support aircraft.

*Mediterranean Theatre of Operations-North Africa WWII*. Including the North African Campaign, the siege of Malta and the Allied landings in Sicily. Good scope for Italian and Vichy aircraft.

*What could have been (WCHB) of no set period.* (e.g Swedish TSR2, Brit F-111 etc) The WCHB giving people a chance to express imagination with prototypes flying or non-flying with prop or jet propulsion. * *

*Battle for France (The Blitzkrieg).* Giving scope for allied or axis builds, not forgetting Italy and France.

*Commonwealth Aircraft WWII.* Aircraft built and used by Commonwealth countries.

*Allied Europe Advance-Defense of the Rich WWII.* After the European invasion, including Italy to the fall of Berlin excluding the Russian Front. A good opportunity for some of the wartime experimental aircraft.

*Eastern Front-VVS WWII.* A fierce battle where many an ace came into being.

*Pacific Theatre of Operations WWII.* Self explanatory really but an opportunity to bring in the America, Commonwealth and Japanese aircraft from the occupation of China to the occupation of Japan.

*Battle of Britain.* Re-run of this historic battle.

*Between the wars 1919-1938.* Kind of like this one with challenges for many a biplane and some monoplanes to choose from. Suggest it be open to all nationalities in any part of the word.

*The Rich and its Allies.* Scope to bring in some of the lesser known countries involved with the Axis powers.

*Suez Crisis.* Not so sure about this one as it could be a bit limiting but if we widen the scope to Africa/Middle East-Little Wars say from 1946 to 1967 when there were many calls for independence backed up by terrorist activities (little wars).

*Defense of Britain WWII. * Defense of Britain from the phony war to 'D' Day landings can also include Invasion Stripes.

*Carrier Aircraft WWII.* Very wide scope here across the board with Allied and Axis aircraft.

*Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975.* Good scope here for American, Commonwealth, French and Chinese aircraft either land based or carrier.

*Jets 1946-1966.* A break from the constant favorites i.e. Spitfire's, Bf 109s etc.

*Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2.* The last run of this build brought up some interesting subjects, it's worth running again.


BTW, the last GB listed is from Feb 1st-May 31st 2013 (revised finish Sunday, 2 June 2013) - The Jet Age 1944-45/Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2012)

Some good subjects there Vic. 

Some might be too limited in subject or scope (Korea, Suez Crisis esp.), but could be good Split build subjects.

My personal preferences:
Commonwealth Aircraft WWII
The theatre builds (Eastern Front, Allied advance into europe, Pacific ToP)
Between the Wars
The Battle of Britain
Battle of the Atlantic


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Even, just the stuff I need.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe we should run a poll Vic like the members choice? Not sure how to do that myself.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Me neither Andy but I'm running a tally of members selections.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I thought it was about time we all put our heads together and sorted out what would be good subjects for the Next Generation GBs. I've looked through the comments from when Terry started the ball rolling some time back and have also gathered comments from the other judges.
> 
> In the main we want to keep the core building subjects within the WWII theme but in order to provide some distraction and stimulate interest, other periods of aviation history are also listed as possible construction themes.
> 
> ...



As already been stated, maybe the Korean War/Suez Crisis would suit as a split build....


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm, some of these have already been somewhat covered? But there are some good ideas there.

Also, and this is off topic to the future build discussion. But for the next build, the carrier build, is it for WW2 only? I've got lots of subjects either way, but this will help me narrow it down.


----------



## imalko (Jun 5, 2012)

Carrier Build include all eras for greater variety of entries. It's been said many times before.

As for the list, interesting themes there. Some of them were covered already but no harm in repeating them if there's an interest among members. Think that setting a pool would be the best move to sort out the list. Here are few more suggestions on my part: Hellicopter GB for example and maybe something along the lines of Aircraft build in a specific country like "Made in USSR GB", "Made in USA GB", "Made in Germany GB" and so on. This could be limited to the WW2 time frame only or could include all ears.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Igor, must have missed it as I haven't been around much.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2012)

Some good stuff there Vic - a couple of 'repeats' of previous GBs, but that's OK.
I don't agree that Korea is limited though - there's quite a lot to go at, with at least 10 types I can think of (including the ubiquitous Sabre and MiG 15), off 'the top of my head', and a large variety of colourful, and not so colourful, schemes.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 5, 2012)

Battle of Atlantic and Allied advance/ Defence of the reich got my vote.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> As already been stated, maybe the Korean War/Suez Crisis would suit as a split build....



Good on you Jan, thinking ahead. As for your query re "Battle of the Atlantic WWII" I've amend to stat Allied or Axis.



imalko said:


> As for the list, interesting themes there. Some of them were covered already but no harm in repeating them if there's an interest among members. Think that setting a pool would be the best move to sort out the list. Here are few more suggestions on my part: Hellicopter GB for example and maybe something along the lines of Aircraft build in a specific country like "Made in USSR GB", "Made in USA GB", "Made in Germany GB" and so on. This could be limited to the WW2 time frame only or could include all ears.



Thanks for the input and suggestions Igor. I did think along the same lines at one stage but felt that such builds could be a little to specific and not provide enough scope, I also thought that many of the listed suggestion builds already gave good opportunity for aircraft of these countries to be included. Maybe the only exception would be the USSR.

Thanks also Cory, Terry and Paul.

I also agree that some of these are re-runs of former builds and two factors came into play here:

1. A number of us, including myself were not members when the earlier builds took place.

2. We currently have another 12 months of GBs on the cards and by the time some of the repetition builds come round, it could be two or even three years hence and hopefully by that time people will be ready for such a build.

All comments and suggestions will be taken note of but it is up to you guys out there to let me know what are your likes and dislikes. Once I feel I have a good cross section input I'll revise the list according to popularity and post it for a second review.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 6, 2012)

The "What could have been " interests me. Maybe it could be expanded to include prototypes that didn't make it such as the XP-55 and unbuilt projects like the many German designs at the end of the war. Could make for some really interesting builds.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2012)

What the GB's are doing for me is getting me to Finish something, something with a story. I tend to work on too many at any one time, never really finishing. Not to mention the research. 

Omitted all the dribble.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just pointing out that some would be repeats, but I agree it might not be a bad thing. I've got some kits now that would fit some of the previous GBs (or I never actually started ), so I'd be ok with that with some new ones sprinkled in.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 6, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> The "What could have been " interests me. Maybe it could be expanded to include prototypes that didn't make it such as the XP-55 and unbuilt projects like the many German designs at the end of the war. Could make for some really interesting builds.



Thanks Glenn, I've duly made the change.


----------



## Spherical (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes! The "What could have been" would certainly have my vote. Ive already got lots of good Ideas for experimental German craft.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 6, 2012)

A neat one may also be "Weird Aircraft", though that may fit in with some of the prototypes as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2012)

The 'What could have been' certainly sounds good - always wanted to do a F-111 in RAF colours, as we were going to get them after the murder of the TSR2.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2012)

I would like to see a GB of only WW-II seaplanes, from both allied and axis powers. Both Germany Japan made good use of their seaplanes during the war, where the US mostly used them for observation or transport duties.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2012)

That would definitely be a good one Charles, with a lot to choose from. I presume that would include flying boats etc as well?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Catalina, Goose, Duck, Kingfisher....oh the ideas!


----------



## A4K (Jun 6, 2012)

I like that idea Charles!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 7, 2012)

Does this mean I may have to hold off on my P5M for another year???????????
Course it may take that long to get to it anyway!


----------



## destrozas (Jun 7, 2012)

bv 222, bv 138, ar 196, ect, ect,ect.
is very good idea.

i'm llike gce GB but the charles idea is that i love


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 7, 2012)

How about something with bombers. The Heavy Hitters GB was before my time and I have plenty of possibilities in my stash.


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2012)

i was thinking what about a twin engine GB, either WWII or open catagory, lots of options then !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2012)

Like Charles idea too got a BV222 that needs attention!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 7, 2012)

Many thanks for your input guys, I've added *ALL* your suggestions to my master list. I'll give it a few more days just so others can have the chance to chip in and then post the revised list asking for your votes.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll add a couple:

Nose Art - aircraft must be based on an actual example of flamboyant personal or squadron markings
Night War - 2nd round. Open up to include nightfighters, bombers, intruders and pathfinders. Maybe even a night ops Lysander.
WW2 Ground attack aircraft.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Andy I like your idea of nose art. Also following on from Glenn's suggestion to run the Heavy Hitters again I'd already written it up to include ground attack, so if that's okay with you I leave it in there.

With regard to the other two, there added to the ever increasing list. At this rate we should be right to 2021, providing all are excepted that is.


----------



## jjp_nl (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm certainly up for a night war GB....who known I might be able to get a 110 done that time around


----------



## parsifal (Jun 8, 2012)

have we ever done a ' battle in the med scenario....or perhaps southern europe wwii


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2012)

We've done the MTO Michael, but it could be repeated, as it was three years ago. I like the idea of the general category of Night War - lots of possibilities there, and a great excuse for me to do a Special Duties Lysander ....


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2012)

would like to do the MTO again as i missed that one due to one of my many recent house moves


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank Michael, I'll extend the Mediterranean TO to include operations in the eastern med as well.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, MTO would be a good one for me. Got a Hurri MkIIc or d I could do.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Rochie's idea of the twin engines and Andys ground attack.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Thanks Andy I like your idea of nose art. Also following on from Glenn's suggestion to run the Heavy Hitters again I'd already written it up to include ground attack, so if that's okay with you I leave it in there.
> 
> With regard to the other two, there added to the ever increasing list. At this rate we should be right to 2021, providing all are excepted that is.


Ooo, Oooo, Ooooo!, Nose art, any time frame!!! Anything goes!!! (as long as authentic!) I Love It!
Btw, this proves the nutjobs wrong, if we have GB's in the future, I guess 2012 ain't the end of the world!
(sorry, kids, a little too much "who-hit john" to-nite!)


----------



## jjp_nl (Jun 9, 2012)

MTO would work for me as well. After last years trip to Malta I still want to build a kit of two involved in the defence/attacks on Malta. Got a new Italeri Hurricane and Special Hobby Spitty Vc Trop reserved for that. Maybe a Ju-88A-4 (1/72 Revell kit) of NJG-2 would work as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2012)

Btw, how about GB for lesser known air forces, Chile, Peru, Bolivia, Kenya etc., etc., should be plenty interesting ones just in Latin and South America, Africa, right?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Jan, I've added it to my list with a couple of other regions.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Seeing what we come up with here, new GB's and repeat of old ones, maybe, just maybe, we could make them Split Group Builds, so that we all can enjoy them sooner rather than later and not have to wait until 2017 or something... 

Like (and I'm just thinking out loud here):

Spanish Civil War July 1936-April 1939 + Between the wars 1919-1938....
Korean War Jun 1950-Jul 1953 + Suez Crisis....
What could have been (WCHB) + Jets 1946-1966....
Battle for France (The Blitzkrieg) + Battle of Britain....
Allied Europe Advance-Defense of the Reich WWII + Eastern Front-VVS WWII....
Pacific Theatre of Operations WWII + Carrier Aircraft WWII....
Commonwealth Aircraft WWII + The Reich and its Allies....
Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975 + Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2....
Defense of Britain WWII + Battle of the Atlantic WWII....

....and you can still move the GB's around for the best 'match'....and additions!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for that Jan, nice to know your really giving this some though. However, following discussions with fellow judges a couple of points came up in which there was general agreement, the main one being to try and keep the GB subjects within the forum mandate of WWII and secondly to not have split builds.

In respect of the forum mandate we also realise that this can become a limiting factor with many a build seemingly just a repetition of others before it. With this in mind, branching out into other eras either side of WWII not only opens up the potential building subjects but also provides a wider scope of interest for the member. With respect to the split build, though this was thought to be a good idea in the first instance it is a bit of a nightmare and time consuming for the judges who have to plough their way through six areas of judging rather than the normal three.

My main thought now is how can I reducer this very long list and at the same time increase the potential subject possibilities, so I will again review the listing to see if some of the suggested subjects can be amalgamated as a single build in much the same way as you have combined them as split builds.

As always I'm very open to suggestions and if any of you folks out there have thoughts on an amalgamation idea or other areas of thought, please chip in.

*Here is the list as it currently stands.*

*Spanish Civil War July 1936-April 1939.* Gives good scope for a variety of aircraft involved in the war. *

*Battle of the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis.* Opens the door for carrier as well as Coastal Command aircraft either in search and rescue, ship launched, coastal or convoy defence and float planes.* * *

*Korean War Jun 1950-Jul 1953.* A chance to bring in aircraft from both sides of the conflict, including carrier and support aircraft. *

*Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII.* Including the North African Campaign, the Eastern Mediterranean Operations, the siege of Malta and the Allied landings in Sicily. Good scope for Italian and Vichy aircraft. *

*What could have been (WCHB) of no set period.* (e.g Swedish TSR2, Brit F-111 etc) The WCHB giving people a chance to express imagination with flying or non-flying with prop or jet propulsion. * *

*Battle for France (The Blitzkrieg).* Giving scope for allied or axis builds, not forgetting Italy and France. *

*Commonwealth Aircraft WWII.* Aircraft built and used by Commonwealth countries.*

*Allied Europe Advance-Defense of the Rich WWII.* After the European invasion, including Italy to the fall of Berlin excluding the Russian Front. A good opportunity for some of the wartime experimental aircraft.* *

*Eastern Front-VVS WWII.* A fierce battle where many an ace came into being.* *

*Pacific Theatre of Operations WWII.* Self explanatory really but an opportunity to bring in the America, Commonwealth and Japanese aircraft from the occupation of China to the occupation of Japan.* *

*Battle of Britain.* Re-run of this historic battle.* *

*Between the wars 1919-1938.* Kind of like this one with challenges for many a biplane and some monoplanes to choose from. Suggest it be open to all nationalities in any part of the word.* *

*The Rich and its Allies.* Scope to bring in some of the lesser known countries involved with the Axis powers. *

*Defense of Britain WWII.* Defense of Britain from the phony war to 'D' Day landings can also include Invasion Stripes. *

*Carrier Aircraft WWII.* Very wide scope here across the board with Allied and Axis aircraft. *

*Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975.* Good scope here for American, Commonwealth, French and Chinese aircraft either land based or carrier. *

*Jets 1946-1966.* A break from the constant favorites i.e. Spitfire's, Bf 109s etc. *

*Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII.* The last run of this build brought up some interesting subjects, it's worth running again. *

*Prototype or Weird aircraft.* From those that didn't get off the drawing board to those to the ones that went into prototype production and made the maiden flight. If the prototype went into full production then only the prototypes aircraft should be considered for this build.

*US or UK Manufactured Aircraft of WWII.* Scope across the board here from single to four engine aircraft in any role.

*German or Japan Manufacture Aircraft of WWII.* Scope across the board here from single to four engine aircraft in any role.

*Helicopters Military or Civil all ears.* This could includes and rotor or prop vertical takeoff aircraft experimental of conceptual, such as Lockheed XFV-1 or Osprey CV-22.

*Seaplanes, Floatplanes from WWII Allied or Axis.* Lots of scope here from little single engine to those huge Blohm Voss mammoths if you can find the kit.

*Heavy Hitters WWII Allied or Axis.* Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.

*Twin Engine Aircraft of WWII Allied or Axis.* Huge scope here and again we can take it from prototype to production.

*WWII Night War Allied ort Axis.* Anything related to night operations such as bombers, night fighter, pathfinders, espionage operations and intruders.

*WWII Nose Art.* Aircraft must be based on an actual example of flamboyant personal or squadron markings.

*Central South America, Africa, Asia Asia Minor Military Aircraft.* All categories from fledgling air forces to current day.


----------



## imalko (Jun 11, 2012)

Nicely compiled list. A public pool should show which ones "sit" with majority of members/potential GB participants. One observation though. It still seems to me that Soviet WW2 aircraft are neglected. For example you listed _"US or UK Manufactured Aircraft of WWII"_ _"German or Japan Manufacture Aircraft of WWII"_, but for some reason no _"USSR Manufactured Aircraft of WW2"_.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2012)

No sweat mate!  Btw, what are those * for?


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice list Vic, and good point Igor! 
Maybe it should be 'Allied manufactured aircraft' and 'Axis manufactured aircraft'. Italian, Polish, Dutch, Hungarian, Czech and Romanian manufactured aircraft are missing too...

Re the nose art build, though there are more than enough WWII examples to choose from, it may be interesting to make it 'any era' as suggested.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks again guys.

Igor – The change has been done now making in an 'Allied Manufactured Aircraft WWII' and 'Axis Manufactured Aircraft WWII.' And yes Igor I'll work out some rudimentary pole system when the time comes but it will be very basic as 'm the original computer dork.

Even – Nose are duly amended and apologies Andy, I was getting carried away with the WWII theme.

Jan – The * is secret code for knowing which is most popular………………..

Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2012)

What I'd suggest, since say the Carrier Build got tossed in there which is currently up next, is that we leave up to the end of this year alone perhaps and then from there we reorganize? Just think since people may have bought kits for that and the WWI-WWII since they're coming up. And when these GB's started I remember thinking that it would take forever for us to get through them, but has the time every flown!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 11, 2012)

Have no fear Cory, this is the intention. What we have listed stands and this new list is just to gather suggestions on the continuation of the current list from 1st May 2013.


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2012)

How about a 'Post-War Warbirds' theme?

Subjects covered: Civilian and military use of WWII types after 1945, including air show circuit birds, water bombers and crop dusters, museum examples, civilian airliners/ touring aircraft, foreign sevice post war, etc, etc...

Would allow some of the odd-ball post war conversions and dubious airshow and museum 'camo jobs' a look in, aswell some of the smart civvy schemes worn by ex-military aircraft.


Members can decide if just WWII birds or any ex-military aircraft in civilian or miltary hands post service use (as a 'Post Service Warbirds' or similar build)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Even, have added this to the list.


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers Vic!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 16, 2012)

*So to the latest list and time for a bit of a vote.*

First up, my sincere thanks to all you folk out there for taking time to think and add your ideas to this list. Having added all your suggestions, I've rehashed the list and the result are listed below.

Unfortunately I neither have the skills and am not in a position to turn this into a score chart so I'm going to have to ask that you indulge me in this archaic process of scoring.

Please also be open minded about your nominations, a lot of though and work has gone into compiling this list and it would be nice if we could from this listing, set future GBs for the next 3 years or more into the future.

Voting can be done through this thread or direct to me on a PM. No time limit is being set on your voting but one would hope that within the next couple of weeks I will have some idea on how the new GB list will look.

Just in case some of you missed an earlier question, the final agreed list will commence where the current GB list finishes. The last listed GB is from Feb 1st-May 31st 2013 (revised finish Sunday, 2 June 2013) - The Jet Age 1944-45/Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD

I have numbered each GB category and would appreciate it if each of you could nominate your preferred categories in the order that you would like to do the builds, e.g. 14, 18, 6, 12, 3 and so on. Should you have no interests in some of the listed builds, then no problem, just don't list them.

*1. Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII.* The last run of this build brought up some interesting subjects, it's worth running again

*2. Aircraft Nose Art.* Aircraft must be based on an actual example of flamboyant personal or squadron markings. This one has no set period.

*3. Allied Advance and Defense of the Reich WWII.* Taking in all fronts following the allied invasion across the channel, up through Italy and across from Eastern Europe.

*4. Allied Manufactured Aircraft of WWII.* Scope across the board here from single to four engine aircraft in any role. Not just the main ones like America, Britain, The Commonwealth Countries, France and the Soviet Union but also countries like Poland and Czechoslovakia who had aircraft industries prior to invasion.

*5. Axis Manufacture Aircraft of WWII.* Scope across the board here from single to multi engine in any role, land based or carrier.

*6. Battle for France to the Battle of Britain Allied or Axis.* Giving scope for allied or axis builds, not forgetting Italy and France.

*7. Between the wars 1919-1938.* Aircraft in civil or military service. Lots of scope for research into the fledgling civil aviation or military operations in conflicts or peace keeping. Some examples: Greco-Turkish war 1919-1922, Second Italo-Ethiopian War October 1935-May 1936, Spanish Civil War July 1936-April 1939……………Here's a useful link to tempt your palate – Axis History Forum • View topic - Conflicts between WWI and WWII?


*8. Defense of Britain and the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis.* Defense of Britain from the phony war to the 'D' Day landings in 1944 including Invasion Stripes coupled with the Atlantic War Mid 1940-1943. Opens the door for a host of aircraft, fighters, bombers, dive bombers, ground attack, land based or carrier based as well as Coastal Command aircraft either in search and rescue, ship launched, coastal or convoy defence and float planes.

*9. Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine.* Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.

*10. Helicopters Military or Civil all Ears.* This could includes and rotor or prop vertical takeoff aircraft experimental of conceptual, such as Lockheed XFV-1 or Osprey CV-22.

*11. Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII.* Including the North African Campaign, the Eastern Mediterranean Operations, the siege of Malta and the Allied landings in Sicily. Good scope for Italian and Vichy aircraft.

*12. Military conflicts of the 1950s.* E.g. Korean War Jun 1950-Jul 1953, Algerian War 1954–1962, Suez Crisis 1956.

*13. Night War of WWII, Allied or Axis.* Anything related to night operations such as bombers, night fighter, pathfinders, espionage operations and intruders.

*14. Pacific Theatre of Operations Land Based or Carrier Launched WWII, Allied or Axis.* Self explanatory really but an opportunity to bring in the America, Commonwealth and Japanese aircraft from the occupation of China to the occupation of Japan.* *

*15. 'Post-War Warbirds' Given a New Lease Of Life.* Civilian and military use of WWII types after 1945, including air show circuit birds, water bombers and crop dusters, museum examples, civilian airliners/ touring aircraft, foreign service post war, etc, etc...Would allow some of the odd-ball post war conversions and dubious airshow and museum 'camo jobs' a look in, as well some of the smart civvy schemes worn by ex-military aircraft………………_*Please indicate if this should be limited to ex-WWII aircraft or be opened to any ex-military aircraft now in civil or military hands*_.

*16. Prototype or Weird Aircraft.* From those that didn't get off the drawing board to those ones that went into prototype production and made the maiden flight. If the prototype went into full production then only the prototypes aircraft should be considered for this build.

*17. Seaplanes, Floatplanes of WWII, Allied or Axis.* Lots of scope here from little single engine to those huge Blohm Voss mammoths if you can find the kit.

*18. The Jet Age or What Could Have Been.* We all have a jet that we loved and always wanted to build, one that we loved to hate, one that we wished could have been and possibly would have been if it wasn't for politics or just one that has been hanging around too long in the stash.

*19. The Reich, its Allies and there Capture Aircraft.* Scope to bring in some of the lesser known countries involved with the Axis powers and the aircraft they captured.

*20. Twin Engine Aircraft of WWII Allied or Axis.* Huge scope here and again we can take it from prototype to production.

*21. Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975.* Good scope here for American, Commonwealth, French and Chinese aircraft either land based or carrier.

*22. Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis.* Scope to cover this bitter conflict that saw the partitioning of Poland in 1939 and the annexation of the Baltic States. The invasion of Finland in November 1939 by the USSR, the invasion of Russia (Operation Barbarossa) through to the Great Patriotic Wars that lead to Berlin.

My thanks in anticipation to you all for participating.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 16, 2012)

On my iPad in Ontario so it's a little awkward so I'll do a shortish list:

2, 5, 4, 13, 11, 14.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Cory, it's been noted and maybe you'll feel like adding more when you get home. Safe travels.


----------



## destrozas (Jun 17, 2012)

difficult because each group put it is amazing the amount of models to perform and frankly very colorful schemes.
before giving my verdict acknowledge the work that you've taken vic for making this so easy note that makes clear all the points.
my groups would be:
5, 4, 7, 13, 12, 17, 22, 21, 19, 1 and finally the 10


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 17, 2012)

Many thanks Sergio, all have been noted.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time Vic. 
I'm in with : 14, 12, 8, 21, 18, 6, 4, 3, 17, 11, 20, 9


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2012)

Great work Vic. 
Here's my initial choices - 18, 12, 17 and 15 at the moment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it not possible to turn this into a poll, to save you from counting....?

At the moment:

1. No. 7 
2. No. 8
3. No. 9
4. No. 10
5. No. 11
6. No. 12
7. No. 13
8. No. 14
9. No. 17
10. No. 18
11. No. 19
12. No. 20


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 17, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Great work Vic.
> Here's my initial choices - 18, 12, 17 and 15 at the moment.





You could do a Wildcatfish for #17 Terry. You know you really want to...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2012)

Grrrr !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 17, 2012)

2,6,9,15,22,1,3,18 for me.
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 17, 2012)

Many thanks Jan, Bruce, Terry and Paul, all have been scored.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2012)

Holey moley, I'll have to print that out so I can keep track of what I is doin.
Oldtimers, ya know.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2012)

Vic,.....I like'em all.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 18, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Holey moley, I'll have to print that out so I can keep track of what I is doin.
> Oldtimers, ya know.



I'll await your list Bill old chap.



Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Vic,.....I like'em all.



Thanks Aaron but do *YOU* have any preference to the order in which you like them!!!


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to do the list Vic!

Most are of interest to some degree or other, but these are the MOST interesting: 19, 15 (WW II), 16, 14, 10, 6, 2, 1, 9

(forgot to specify era for 15, cheers for the reminder Glenn!)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 18, 2012)

Many thanks Even, have noted your nominations.


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2012)

11, 9, 22, 3, 18 for me Vic but would probably dabble in most of the subjects !!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 18, 2012)

I like all the choices and have something in the stash for every one of them so wouldn't mind seeing them all done, but here's my top 10 choices in order:
16
9
15 (WWII)
18
17
11
5
7
4
2


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 18, 2012)

Many thanks Karl and Glenn, your choices have be duly added to the list.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2012)

11, 13, 2, 3, 6, 8, 9


----------



## N4521U (Jun 19, 2012)

Blohm Voss eh?

Buy Mach 2 MACH7232 1:72 scale from Hannants. We sell Aircraft kits (injection), models, decals, paints books.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2012)

A4K said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do the list Vic!
> 
> Most are of interest to some degree or other, but these are the MOST interesting: 19, 15 (WW II), 16, 14, 10, 6, 2, 1, 9
> 
> (forgot to specify era for 15, cheers for the reminder Glenn!)



Thanks again Even, sorry but it was partly my error as I'd forgotten to highlight the request.

Also many thanks Andy, your choice has been recorded.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Blohm Voss eh?
> 
> Buy Mach 2 MACH7232 1:72 scale from Hannants. We sell Aircraft kits (injection), models, decals, paints books.



Now here's a kit that covers a multitude of future GBs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> *So to the latest list and time for a bit of a vote.*
> 
> First up, my sincere thanks to all you folk out there for taking time to think and add your ideas to this list. Having added all your suggestions, I've rehashed the list and the result are listed below.
> 
> ...



1. No. 7: Quite a few ideas here! Something from USS Yorktown or something else colourful!
2. No. 8: A Coastal Command Catalina and my 1/48 Wellington III has popped into my head, just to mention two...
3. No. 9: Ju 87 based in Norway or...
4. No. 10: That classic Huey!
5. No. 11: Swordfish from the Tarranto attack perhaps?
6. No. 12: Korean War B-29, F4U-4, A(B)-26 Invader or an F-86.....hmmmm....need to look into the Suez crisis a bit more...
7. No. 13: Bf-110 or '88 nightfighter....
8. No. 14: USS Yorktown, CV-5 again or -10 or a bird from the 'Cactus Air Force' me think....
9. No. 17: Catalina (Black Cat), Duck, Goose or Kingfisher....
10. No. 18: Obviously the Swedish TSR-2!
11. No. 19: Still pondering on this one, a Romanian '109 is close to the top...
12. No. 20: Either my 1/32 '88 or '111! 

Which reminds me Vic, I forgot to add 21!!

21: A 1/48 USS Coral Sea A-6 Intruder (Kinetic or Hobby Boss), Skyraider, Crusader or either one of the colourful Phantoms of '72 (I think) from VF-51 Screaming Eagles and VF-111 Sundowners...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2012)

No sweat Jan, she's been added to your tally.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers Vic, and nice kit there Bill... this coming from one of the lucky buggers who has a Revell 1:72 BV 222 in the stash...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 19, 2012)

A4K said:


> Cheers Vic, and nice kit there Bill... this coming from one of the lucky buggers who has a Revell 1:72 BV 222 in the stash...


I also have one on my stash that I thought of when I saw #17, but I don't know where I'll put it once it's built.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Vic

Thanks for the very good effort. I like all thew choices, and unlike the other guys dont have a super large stash. Im just voting from an interest point of view

My top Nominations would be 

8, 12, 7 , 16, 10, 18, 15, 4


----------



## imalko (Jun 19, 2012)

First of all, thanks for all your effort Vic. It's very much appreciated. You haven't specified if there's a limitation at how many GB suggestions we can pick so here are my favorites: 3, 4, 5, 2, 10, 9, 13, 11, 1, 14, 22, 8.

Also I have another suggestion, something we were discussing in other threads in the past... How about doing a "Second Chance GB"? This could be done after the completion of our current GB list and before we jump on the future list we are voting on now. This GB would give a chance to old participants to finish their entries from previous group builds which remained unfinished for whatever reason and also those guys who completely missed some of them (weren't members of the forum at that time, etc) could make new entries from one of the previous group builds of their choosing.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2012)

Many thanks Michael and Igor, your numbers have been added to the listing.

Igor, many thanks for the idea, I realise and know that there are a number of you out there who for one reason or another, never managed to make the deadline in past builds and were also not around when a particular build took place.

With this new listing you will see that most of the subjects in the past builds are incorporated somewhere within this new list, they will just have a different heading and be more encompassing than the specific subjecting of the previous GBs. Therefore, my feelings on incomplete past builds (and please folks I welcome comment on this), is that the modeller wishing to complete a build as part of a GB, should be able to incorporate that build within one of the new listings. This would be on the proviso that the other members are quite happy to include a part built kit within the GB, then the build could be completed on equal terms within the selected GB.

I should also clarify Igor that in past builds, similar situations have happened where part built kits have been entered into GB with no problems.

I hope that's making sense folks and please, comments are welcomed.

Oh and BTW Igor, no limit on how many selections my friend, you can do the whole list if you want.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2012)

Good point Igor, though the more popular builds have made a reappearance on this current list (some not the same title, but subject yes).

Glenn, same problem here re the BV 222!!! Likewise the P-3C Orion, C-130 and Me 323...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2012)

Evan brought this up in my RNZAF Avenger thread. Are land based aircraft allowed for the carrier aircraft build if they are carrier aircraft? IE early Marine Corsairs, Kiwi Corsairs and Avengers.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2012)

My thoughts are that if the aircraft was built to fly and land on a carrier, but for other reasons is now a land lubber, it's still in essence a carrier aircraft with the right essential for carrier operations.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Vic.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2012)

Which covers Royal Navy stuff, as we normally haven't got any operational carriers - or we order new carriers, but scrap the aircraft, or ..........


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## imalko (Jun 20, 2012)

A4K said:


> Good point Igor, though the more popular builds have made a reappearance on this current list (some not the same title, but subject yes).



Yes, I noticed that of course. It's just that my notion was to give another chance to the unfinished projects. However, if partly build models can be entered to the official group builds on the new list then there's no need for separate "Second Chance GB".


----------



## N4521U (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I got my top 9 only.......
9, 14, 17, 21, 20, 16, 18, 4, 15

as if I will live that long........


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Bill, all are noted and I'm planning on seeing them all through, withouugh a doubt!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I think I have a few years onya.
These I chose cuz I have airplanes in mind for them, if chosen. 
When's are you gonna do a prelim tally??? huh huh?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll give it a few more day as there are still a few guys out there who may come in with the numbers.


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2012)

Cheers Vic, I do have some options for the carrier build then!  (the RNZAF 'carrier' types that never flew off a deck in our use!)

Igor, sorry mate, my misunderstanding. I thought you meant a rehash of those subjects, not a chance to finish started builds.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 24, 2012)

Are there any more takers out there who want to add their preferences to the next list of GBs. *Speak up now folks as I'm getting ready to do the count-off.*


----------



## A4K (Jun 24, 2012)

C'mon y'all, you heard da man!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Feel a tad snowed in here....(you be quiet Terry....or you know, Wild...), but.....is this a list for GB's that will be done and in which order or is it, which of these GB's will be done? 

Please add one for the Winter War thingy as well Vic, what was that, '22?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 24, 2012)

As things stand at the moment Jan, it is for the order in which the GB will be placed for future builds. It so happens that every subject on the list has received nominations.


----------



## Florence (Jun 25, 2012)

My top 10 would be:
3
2
13
9
1
8
14
17
22
21

Thanks for taking the time on this Vic.

David.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks David, they have been added to the tally.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2012)

my apologies Vic, i keep forgeting to post....anyway my absentmindedness has been repaired....

a short list of 10 from the list,

2, 17, 13, 11, 12, 22, 20, 14, 16, 1


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Wayne and no worries, the nominations are coming together nicely now so I should be able to post some results within the week.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 26, 2012)

By the way Vic, a big thanks for stepping up and for your efforts here.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2012)

And judging too, Mr Clark Kent!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Andy and you Mr Wild Bill and think nothing of it guys, just wanted to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2012)

Much appreciated Vic!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> As things stand at the moment Jan, it is for the order in which the GB will be placed for future builds. It so happens that every subject on the list has received nominations.



Awesome Vic _and_ thanks for doing this! A hearty !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 1, 2012)

Time for an update folks and this is how they scored. For those that scored equal votes, for e.g. 9 apiece, these numbers were put into the hat and the order in which they were drawn is the order in which they appear below.

9. Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine. Scored 12
2. Aircraft Nose Art. Scored 9
1. Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII. Scored 9
14. Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier launched WWII, Allied or Axis. Scored 9
17. Seaplanes, Floatplanes of WWII, Allied or Axis. Scored 9
22. Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis. Scored 8
11. Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII. Scored 8
4. Allied Manufactured Aircraft of WWII. Scored 8
18. The Jet Age or What could have been. Scored 7
8. Defense of Britain and the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis. Scored 7
13. Night War of WWII, Allied or Axis. Scored 7
3. Allied Advance and Defense of the Reich WWII. Scored 6
15. 'Post-War Warbirds' Given a New Lease Of Life. Scored 6, two of which were for WWII only
12. Military conflicts of the 1950s. Scored 6
20. Twin Engine Aircraft of WWII Allied or Axis. Scored 5
7. Between the wars 1919-1938. Scored 5
16. Prototype or Weird aircraft. Scored 5
21. Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975. Scored 5
5. Axis Manufacture Aircraft of WWII. Scored 5
10. Helicopters Military or Civil all ears. Scored 4
19. The Reich, its Allies and there Capture Aircraft. Scored 4
6. Battle for France to the Battle of Britain Allied or Axis. Scored 4

Give me a couple of day and providing we have no major problems with the list I put up the dated list.


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done Vic and a huge thank you for all your work! Looks like with floatplanes coming early Terry won't have to wait long to tear into that Wildcatfish.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks good to me, Vic. And.... Thanks....

Charles


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2012)

Great job Vic.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Vic!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2012)

Very cool Vic. Thanks for all the work you put in getting it all together.=D>


----------



## A4K (Jul 2, 2012)

Beauty, cheers Vic! 
(also to those who voted for my 'Post War Warbirds' idea! )


----------



## imalko (Jul 2, 2012)

With all here Vic. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2012)

Smashing work Vic! 

Maybe this time I'll get my act together and do that Werner Baumbach Ju 88A-4, Norway '41...or Wellington, or Lancaster, or....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow..how long has it been since I last logged on?(Opened your notification 5 minutes ago).Great job on the list Vic. Also helps me decide what to build next.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2012)

Good work Vic. Looks like the popular choices are the same stuff in different packages.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2012)

Need to start a new thread and get it stickied with the results and proscribed dates Vic...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 9, 2013)

Now that we are near the end of the list, I have a suggestion. What if there was a group build for military aircraft that became commercially or privately owned? I think this would open up to a lot of scratch building. These would include those bought by the forestry service as fire bombers or corporate transports. It would also include NOAA aircraft. I'm sure there are several private owners of ex-military aircraft that would also make interesting builds. What say you?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2013)

Nowhere near the end of the list yet - there's another two years' worth at least to get through. I think your idea might have been mentioned, and possibly included, but my head is so muzzy at the moment, due to this darned bug, I can't remember!
BTW, what's 'NOAA' ?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 9, 2013)

It's the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. They control the weather. But like every other government department they mess it up regularly.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 9, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> It's the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration. They control the weather. But like every other government department they mess it up regularly.



WHAT!!!......................The weather………………………………


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 9, 2013)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Now that we are near the end of the list, I have a suggestion. What if there was a group build for military aircraft that became commercially or privately owned? I think this would open up to a lot of scratch building. These would include those bought by the forestry service as fire bombers or corporate transports. It would also include NOAA aircraft. I'm sure there are several private owners of ex-military aircraft that would also make interesting builds. What say you?



Bill, we have a new list, some say it goes on for ever……………..which is true, but each GB will be discussed with some flexibility as and when it is about a month out from start date.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/new-generation-group-builds-2013-onwards-33203.html


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 9, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> WHAT!!!......................The weather………………………………


Yes. As implied by the name.
I wonder why they never respond to my letters?


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2013)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Now that we are near the end of the list, I have a suggestion. What if there was a group build for military aircraft that became commercially or privately owned? I think this would open up to a lot of scratch building. These would include those bought by the forestry service as fire bombers or corporate transports. It would also include NOAA aircraft. I'm sure there are several private owners of ex-military aircraft that would also make interesting builds. What say you?



See my GB 30 idea: 'Post War Warbirds: Given a new lease of life'


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2013)

*Control* the weather??!! 
I wish someone could do that in the UK - we don't have a climate, only weather, and it's normally the weather that no one else wants, and out of control !!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2013)

You stoopid bloke, throw more money at it! Sheesh,  our NOAA was so successful this year that we destroyed half of our eastern seaboard. Half the staff got a raise.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, I missed that posting. Figures I'd miss something when I get busy elsewhere. I'd been on a couple of NOAA planes. One of them was a PC3 Orion, another was a C-130. Another plane they keep that I found interesting was a U-2 plane.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got one picked out already for that group build. The P-51 I did in group build 11 was sold to the Dominican Republic after the war and flew with them into the 1960s, and is currently a post guardian in front of their air base.


----------



## A4K (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds good Glenn!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, spend more money on the weather! Yes, I think we could double the budget, and maybe spend £5 this year .....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 11, 2013)

But no matter how many letters you write, they still won't send lightning bolts on your ex.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 11, 2013)

What about Hippocrocofrogs?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2013)

Somewhat related to this off topic stuff, one interesting subject for the warbirds in civilian use is the actual Mosquito restoration I'm volunteering on. Spartan Air Services bought, I think, 9 PR Mossies and used them in the 50's to map large areas of the Canadian north. Here's a pic of one of them:


----------



## A4K (Mar 12, 2013)

Great shot Andy! 

Yep, some of the nice civvy schemes on military aircraft are part of what I was aiming at with the build idea. Growing up in NZ I regularly saw alot of civvy C-47s in various schemes, aswell as DH 89s (flown in ZK-AKY!) and of course Harvards and Tigermoths galore...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2013)

Good one Andy. I'd thought about the Mossie TT35s, converted from B35s, used by the Civilian Anti Aircraft Cooperation Unit at Exeter, up to the early 1960s. This was the source for the Mossies used in the movie '633 Squadron' - which leads into the possibility of other 'movie stars' too.
Like Evan, I grew up in an era when the vast majority of short-haul airliners were ex- RAF or USAAF Dakotas/C-47s, along with Vikings, ex-RAF Dominies (Rapides) as well as many Austers, Tiger Moths and Cubs etc. One of my first flights was on a Dakota that had dropped paras on D-Day and at Arnhem, and my very first flight was in an ex- Army Air Corps Auster AOP.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 12, 2013)

question guys....when is the next GB schedduled to start.

I also have a question completely unrelated

I never submitted my completed GB16 (or was it GB 15....the one for carrier a/c). Just had too much to do at the time. Its finished, and probably the best ive done so far. I was thinking I would like to post it as completed. let you guys have a look. Is that allowed even though the GB is long finished?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 12, 2013)

The next GB "Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi-engine", GB 18 starts on 1st May Michael. The current GB runs until Sunday, 2nd June.

As for missed GB finished entries, by all means post it on the "Your Completed Kits".


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2013)

I might have suggested to just continue the thread, just like Wayne did with his famous Ju-88, which I think he JUST finished.....

It won't get judged though, obviously.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 12, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> I might have suggested to just continue the thread, just like Wayne did with his famous Ju-88, which I think he JUST finished.....
> 
> It won't get judged though, obviously.


I'd go with that. If I ever get back to the F-16 I didn't finish for GB#14 I was just going to continue with that thread.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys....it just feels like unfinished busness....I would prefer to just finish off the build diary thread that I have, not looking for a judegement, but I feel some people like to see the finished product, and it just finishes what i have not really finished, if you get my drift.


----------



## A4K (Mar 13, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> I'd go with that. If I ever get back to the F-16 I didn't finish for GB#14 I was just going to continue with that thread.



I'd go with that too. Plan to finish my GB builds whenever I can, likewise carrying on with the same threads.

Need to check the GB list again too... thought 'Spitfire marks' was next and was getting ready to do the PR.19....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2013)

Michael - finish it in the Group Build thread as normal, that way, it's all in one place, and keeps the thread complete.


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2015)

Based on a purchase earlier this year, had an idea for a future GB theme: 'Your First Model(s)'.

Exactly as it sounds: to build a new kit of the very first one(s) you ever built. Be an interesting 'then and now' comparison, aswell as a trip down memory lane...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2015)

Neat idea but, unfortunately, I no longer have any of the models that I built in my youth. That's probably true for most of us boomers.


----------



## A4K (Aug 27, 2015)

Most of mine were destroyed in moves too Andy. My very first I lost in a flood! 

The original kit isn't needed, just a new kit of it  Found most of my first kits on E-Bay for example.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, why not start an unofficial GB? There are several years of official GBs yet to go.


----------



## A4K (Aug 27, 2015)

True! Good idea Andy!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2015)

My first is up in the attic somewhere, a Revell=PB4Y-1 I made with my Dad. I have a re-release of the same old kit in the stash so I'd be ready to go. All I need id the time.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 27, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> My first is up in the attic somewhere, a Revell=PB4Y-1 I made with my Dad. I have a re-release of the same old kit in the stash so I'd be ready to go. All I need id the time.



Is that the one with the cover art where its flying over a surfaced U-boat with depth charges going off?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep, that's the one. I still remember making it with him. We put the top turret in the wrong slot and it sat way too high. I'll have to try to dig it up.


----------



## A4K (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice one Glenn! Tired now, but will get a thread happening in the next few days.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 28, 2015)

I remember doing a model of the Graf Spee when I was about 15, then nothing for 35 years, and then an Italeri 1/48 A4 which I did about 8 years ago now. 
Ive got a 1/72 Tamiya A4. Would that be good enough?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2015)

I actually don't remember the first kit I built. I do remember a 1/72 scale Bf109E but my Dad might have built it for me. I do remember painting it though. This would have been in the mid sixties and I don't know if it was Airfix or Revell.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine was either the original Airfix 1/72nd scale Lysander, or maybe their Spitfire MkIX, back in about 1961 (I was 9 years old), or possibly an odd-scale F-84F (slightly larger than 1/48th scale from memory), I think from Aurora, which was known as a 'Whip-Flight' model. It had a metal ring, inserted through a hole in one wing tip, to which a piece of thin cord was attached, so that the model could be swung around, or 'whipped', simulating flight !
I remember that the 'pilot' was moulded as part of each fuselage half, and all the markings were raised detail, which were then painted. Even then, I thought it spolied the model by having that hole in the wing - but yes, I did 'fly' it !!
Whichever one was 'first', I have a 1/48th scale Lysander to build, and a 1/48th scale Spit, and recently built a 1/48th scale F-84F.
One of the first two might make an appearance sometime - when I eventually catch up !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2015)

My first was AMT's 1/25 '57 Chevy Bel Air, later followed by Matchbox' 1/32 SBD-5 Dauntless, both built together with "ol' man"...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow! I like that Matchbox kit!


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2015)

Earliest I remember is a F-4 Phantom in USAF s.e.a. colours, probably 1/72.
Don't remember the brand but it was 1978 !


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 19, 2016)

Probably not the right place to ask but... are there any upcoming GB's? All the schedules I saw ended in 2015?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2016)

Robert Porter said:


> Probably not the right place to ask but... are there any upcoming GB's? All the schedules I saw ended in 2015?



Here you kid! 

The New Generation Group Builds-2013 onwards


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 19, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Here you kid!
> 
> The New Generation Group Builds-2013 onwards


Excellent! Obviously did not read all that was available! [Hangs head in shame]! Thank you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2016)

Anytime good buddy, happy to help!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2016)

Grab a model and jump on in Robert....


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 21, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Grab a model and jump on in Robert....


I believe I will! Little chance of winning, but great chance of learning! Am I too late to jump in on Build 32? I have a P-38J calling me from the box!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2016)

Not too late at all. The build goes on until March 5 so off you go. Create a post in the above thread using the exact same heading and intro format that other entrants have used and you're on your way.


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 21, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Not too late at all. The build goes on until March 5 so off you go.


Great! Now lets see if I can get the post format correct


----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't see the GB#32 thread yet? Am I not looking in the correct place?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2016)

Robert, as Horse is not around at the moment, and Wojtek can't access the proper forum data base to create a new Group Builds threads section, the GB32 threads have been started in the section below the rest of the Group Builds.
Scroll down the page, and you'll see the new entries of threads for GB 32 - create your build thread in this section and, eventually, it will be moved to the correct place.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2016)

Correct. I as editing my post when you replied Robert.


----------

